#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME BPVC SECTIONs VI VII VIII-3 IX X XI XII  2015

## mohamad3010

hi. finally i could upload (with my terrible speed of internet !, it failed several times.) the remained sections of  ASME BPVC 2015 including:



*SECTION VI
SECTION VII
SECTION VIII-DIV3 
SECTION IX
SECTION X
SECTION XI
SECTION XII*

link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Notice: RAR file is password protected.*

*password*:vivaegpet.net

enjoy my friends.See More: ASME BPVC SECTIONs VI VII VIII-3 IX X XI XII  2015

----------


## mhrizadi

you are the best
king of egpet

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thank You, did I miss Section III somewhere?

----------


## mohamad3010

you are welcome.

----------


## mohamad3010

no my friend, size is so high, i will upload it soon.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I'll keep the cleaned ones coming back, you might want to replace your files with them

----------


## SHEMYY

*mohamad3010* THE KING - Great Work !!!!!!

----------


## mohamad3010

and i will upload red-line for sec VIII-1, (changes from BPVC 2013 to 2013 edition)

----------


## zianuro

Thank you. Your contributions are very good

----------


## pollar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


*ASME BPVC 2015 Other Sections also available!* 


*ASME BPVC 2015 Section I*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-A*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-B*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-C and II-D*  have been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section IV*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section V*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 1*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 2*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.



.



.


.

----------


## sdomermpc

can someone upload section ix alone, me too have terrible speed

----------


## chataroto

thank you so much!!!!! God bless you Mohamad 3010

----------


## romeo1412

4shared show invalid file please give some information.

See More: ASME BPVC SECTIONs VI VII VIII-3 IX X XI XII  2015

----------


## sdomermpc

> 4shared show invalid file please give some information.



here



```
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BnXyVA2vba/rest_of_BPVC_2015.html
```

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## mrbeen

Thank you............

hero.... :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## sudharsanam

really u great mohammed.....................

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## kavita_00

> hi. finally i could upload (with my terrible speed of internet !, it failed several times.) the remained sections of  ASME BPVC 2015 including:
> 
> *SECTION VI
> SECTION VII
> SECTION VIII-DIV3 
> SECTION IX
> SECTION X
> SECTION XI
> SECTION XII*
> ...



DEAR MOHAMAD3010

Really thanks a lot from bottom of my heart for your extremely valuable posts. You are really boss of the FORUM.

Regards

----------


## Koshala

> no my friend, size is so high, i will upload it soon.



You're number 1 with many thanks. Also try the best for aws d1.1 2015

----------


## Kumaran333

Thanks for the wonderful post. Posted links of Sec II Part A, C & D not going to shared.com links

----------


## omsmk

mohamad3010

----------


## GvdB

Thank you very much.

----------


## Mr Welder

> hi. finally i could upload (with my terrible speed of internet !, it failed several times.) the remained sections of  ASME BPVC 2015 including:
> 
> *SECTION VI
> SECTION VII
> SECTION VIII-DIV3 
> SECTION IX
> SECTION X
> SECTION XI
> SECTION XII*
> ...





_thank you very much_

_Mr.Welder_

----------


## simpanbuku

You are the KING!!!!!

----------


## salvatrucha

Mohamad3010 you are number 1 thanks alot

See More: ASME BPVC SECTIONs VI VII VIII-3 IX X XI XII  2015

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks A Lot....
 Regards...

----------


## rokan123

Great job Fellow Mohammad...lots of thank.

----------


## yesgo22

Man, thanks a lot.

----------


## mecha_engr

Thanks Alot Brother

----------


## claramon

Thank you very much mohamad3010.

If you have Process Industry Practice (PIP) related to pressure vessels, kindly upload also.

----------


## pj.nano

Many Thanks mas bro

----------


## ndt1515

THANKS my friend.

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## mohsinndt

Dear Mohamad,

Thanks a lot.

----------


## mohamad3010

you are welcome.

----------


## einsteinfrank

Thanks Mohamad3010, You've done a great job. Please also share ASME VIII DIV 2. Thanks once again.

----------


## mohamad3010

it has been shared. search in forum.

See More: ASME BPVC SECTIONs VI VII VIII-3 IX X XI XII  2015

----------


## gendutgede

tengkyu peri mach mr welder  :Smile:

----------


## cristitech

Thank you . Muchisimas gracias...

----------


## deepak011

Thanks Pollar & Mohamad3010 for nice post and upload

----------


## manolete78

thank you very much for sharing, Greetings

----------


## GAC2014

good, very nice!!!

----------


## icemage1991

thank you so much  :Sneakiness:

----------


## Mohedano

Hello Pollar, i try to download the files but, your links are broken, can you upload again please?
And thanks mohamad3010, your files are excellent information.

Regards

----------


## ReisWarez

Very, very Tnx!

----------


## PATROKLOS

Thnx!!!!!

----------


## dvdesc

thank you so much, you're the best

----------


## zanuya

thank you guys..
but link has been banned of asme section IIB,IIC,and IID

----------


## marmorius2

thank you so much, you're the best

See More: ASME BPVC SECTIONs VI VII VIII-3 IX X XI XII  2015

----------


## Rathnam

Thanks a lot

----------


## aadamx

Thank you very much!

----------


## stressed

The 4shared link is no longer working. Please re-upload! Thank you!

----------

